# How can i build a hammock plus a bed?



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum as i just bought my first Betta. His name is Oscar, he is a male orange and white/gray dragon and he is in a 1 Gal aquarium. I read all the forums a hundred times and bought everything i need, except for the heather which is really expensive here. I live in Brazil and the temperature is really high, so i think i wont have big problems.

I wanted to know how could i build a house which he could sleep inside and a hammock, since its impossible to find those at the place I live at.


Thank you so much, Fieldz and Oscar.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Homemade hammock

As for a house.. if you can get your hands on aquarium safe rocks/driftwood and some aquarium sealant, you can build a little cave that will fit your tank just right =)


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=78730


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

This is how I made my hammock:
Buy a Silk plant with wide leaves (I would get a fake plant that is not for a fish tank they are cheaper) Make sure there is NO wires or any metal (this WILL Rust)
Get a suction cup (Usually pretty cheap and sold in pairs) 
Cut one of the leaves off the fake plant with part of the steam 
Make a hole in the end of the suction cup that sticks out the back
Shove the stem through the hole
Stick to the side of the tank
:-D
Here's a picture of mine!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

natural hammock



Mistress said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=78730


ok i duno why it quoted myself .. but i meant to edit .. lol cus i realized i didn't put anything just the link .. can a mod fix this please =D


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

That's such a good idea, looks easy too! Something else to add to my betta to-do list


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

I purchased leaf hammock that suction-cups onto the side of the tank for my betta. It looks a lot like the one Wolfstardobe posted but it didn't require any work. Comes prepackaged and ready to install. I bought mine at my local PetSmart for like $5.00


----------



## Potential4Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

kmargold said:


> I purchased leaf hammock that suction-cups onto the side of the tank for my betta. It looks a lot like the one Wolfstardobe posted but it didn't require any work. Comes prepackaged and ready to install. I bought mine at my local PetSmart for like $5.00


the only thing is you have to remember to pull the wire of the stem out cuz it can poison your water or injure your fish. After you do that its safe for them.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

I heard too many horror stories about the store bought ones to risk it. It only cost me about $2 to create my hammock. The suction cup was a extra from when I got my tank kit and the plants where $2. Took me less then 5 minutes to make. No metal, no adhesives.


----------



## Potential4Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

Wolfstardobe said:


> I heard too many horror stories about the store bought ones to risk it. It only cost me about $2 to create my hammock. The suction cup was a extra from when I got my tank kit and the plants where $2. Took me less then 5 minutes to make. No metal, no adhesives.


well i made the mistake of buying it when i bought Chum-Fu cuz it was a dollar and the lady at the pet store said it would keep him happier. Now after joining this site I realized my 2 mistakes: buying the zoo med bed and listening to the pet store lady


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone should make & sell these, I'd totally buy one! 
/lazy


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

> Someone should make & sell these, I'd totally buy one!
> /lazy


Hmmm....:twisted:;-)


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

If it's specifically made for betta fish though wouldn't they take the precautions to avoid those situations?


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

> If it's specifically made for betta fish though wouldn't they take the precautions to avoid those situations?


Yes but they still make .5 gallon 'tanks' Specially for bettas and we all know they are not nearly big enough. They also put hard plastic plants that rip up the bettas fins in these betta kits.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

If half the product makers would do research they wouldn't recall quite so many products every year.


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wolfstardobe said:


> I heard too many horror stories about the store bought ones to risk it. It only cost me about $2 to create my hammock. The suction cup was a extra from when I got my tank kit and the plants where $2. Took me less then 5 minutes to make. No metal, no adhesives.


i have one of the store bought ones and i just pulled the wire out of mine after reading the scary stories about them on here. i just pulled it right out and stuck the leaf back in the suction cup... only difference is now its not quite as stiff but still holds schneider up just fine and i dont have to worry about the danger


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it must depend on which leaf you buy. I don't recall which brand I purchased but mine doesn't seem to have any sort of wire in it at all. I believe the stem is just made of a rigid but flexible plastic.


----------

